# how do you train a pup to hunt rabbit??



## iLoveMySchnauzer

Hey!!! I have a miniature schnauzer, and he's doin pretty good hunting pheasant, but i need help training him to hunt rabbit. he just doesn't understand how to follow the scent. i need help!!!


----------



## Burnout

Try Rabbit Hunting Online, they mostly deal with Beagles and other hounds, but im sure theyll be more than willing to give you some advice.

Good luck with the pup

Dave


----------



## mn_beagleboy

You should try to find someone who have good rabbit dogs and run your dog with their dogs for a while and he should get the hang of it.

BeagleBoy


----------



## pointer99

mn_beagleboy said:


> You should try to find someone who have good rabbit dogs and run your dog with their dogs for a while and he should get the hang of it.
> 
> BeagleBoy


that's right run the young dog with some old dogs. if he's got it in him he'll git ur done. i have never heard of anyone hunting rabbits with a schnauzer. most good line beagles have it in their blood.

good luck with the pooch.

pointer


----------



## Swamp Rabbit

Get a Beagle.


----------



## mn_beagleboy

If you live not too far from MN, you are welcome to run with me.

BeagleBoy


----------



## squirrelstalker7

Im working with my 1 yr mini schnauzer right now. Ive been using drags and letting him play with the hides to get use to the scent. The best thing though is to run it with other dogs like they said.

P.S. How did you get him to hunt pheasant???


----------



## canadian

All i can say is good luck, my mini schnauzer hardly listens to me in less i yell at him, but if you trained yours to get pheasant it shouldn't be to hard to train him for rabbit hunting. And it shouldn't take it to long for him to learn how to follow the scent.


----------



## mike.

y get some rabbit


----------



## predator hunter

I have a collie/beagle and shes 1 year old do you just have any advice to make her want to go hunting when she sees me w/ my gun its like hunting bores her. I need help!!!!!!


----------



## ohio

hey me and my dad train beagles oput of ohio and ill tell you something honestly....dont pay a trainer!!!!

beagles are natural hunters just buy a shocker and take them hunting when they get too far shock them and when they jump deer shock them

its that easy when they do something wrong shock them and when they do something good treat them but make sure the treat is worth their while so theyll repeat


----------



## predator hunter

cool shes only a little over a year old. Im just going to keep working with her and all I want her to do is go fetch my dead birds but being so young I think they scare her and the gunshots really scare her.


----------



## Cleankill47

predator hunter, you can buy a tape that plays gunshots over and over and over with time in between, and build her up that way. Just start it low, and gradually make it louder and louder on a good set of speakers.

You could also see if she likes going after rabbits or bushytails, which she should, having beagle blood. The crack of a .22 isn't nearly as loud as a shotgun, and she'll get so caught up in the chase that she might not even pay attention to the gunshots.


----------



## predator hunter

alright Ill have to break out the old 22. she always has her nose up or down. I dont think shes much of a hunter though.


----------



## SCHNAUZERLOVER27

hello everyone. my name is ashley and im new to the forum. im tring to get in to hunting and am going to start small and work my way up. 
Schnauzers are natural hunters. I have one and he's already catching and killing rabbit in our back yard on pure instinct. im tring to find out how to teach mine to follow a scent trail. but i did find information on teaching dogs to scent deer that im going to try that includes deer( or in this case rabbit) scent and a deer (or rabbit) hide the link is http://www.ehow.com/how_6454757_train-c ... -deer.html 
only since rabbits are so much smaller im going to the rabbit scent with scent pads to lay various trails for him to floow hiding the pads under woods chips and grass. hope that helps. im moving next week so i wont be able to take my dog out to try but i hope it helps you.


----------



## SCHNAUZERLOVER27

does anyone have a suggestion for what kind of rifle i should get for hunting rabbit? i've been praticing with an old air rifle of mine but i know it wont do much when hunting anything. its time i got a serious weapon. :sniper: :thumb:


----------

